# what food should I buy for my cichlids?



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

So I have a $30 credit at BAs and I am in need of some food. What would you all recommend I buy for my cichlids?

I have a frontosa, a venustus, a red zebra, and a saulosi(i think its a saulosi anyway)


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

NLS for cichlids


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

hah, I have the sinking pellets of that brand already, but the pellets are sooo small.

Any other brand I can use for variety?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

get the bigger pellets then  

I was also recommended Tetra Color Bits which the cichlids do like a lot

or maybe get some cichlids flakes?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I feed my malawi cichlids NLS 1mm sinking pellets (they eat this even when they are 5", they just eat more of it), and I also feed HBH veggie flakes (primarily made from spirulina)


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> I feed my malawi cichlids NLS 1mm sinking pellets (they eat this even when they are 5", they just eat more of it), and I also feed HBH veggie flakes (primarily made from spirulina)


haha yup those are the ones I have. they are too small IMHO for my guys. I think I will either upgrade teh size as Fish_man suggested, or I will try some flake


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

BA's price for the Hikari Bio Gold Cichlid is very reasonable and a very good daily food for all cichlids. If you want to buy the Tetra Color Bits at BA a large bottle will cost you almost $30 but at Lucky you get 3 large bottles for $30.
BTW, all my fishy loves the Tetra Color Bits too.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> BA's price for the Hikari Bio Gold Cichlid is very reasonable and a very good daily food for all cichlids. If you want to buy the Tetra Color Bits at BA a large bottle will cost you almost $30 but at Lucky you get 3 large bottles for $30.
> BTW, all my fishy loves the Tetra Color Bits too.


Ah! I was wondering about the Bio Gold too when I went to Frank's but he recommended the Tetra Color Bits.. just the small bottle to test it out first.

3 large bottles for $30??!!! I didn't check the price for the bigger ones.

I like the color difference compare to the dark brown color of the NLS or Bio Gold


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

oh boy! makes me not want to use the BA credit and go to Franks! Its too bad I have this damn credit and it needs to be used up before the 6th!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

you don't need any equipment? or maybe use it on livestock?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> you don't need any equipment? or maybe use it on livestock?


Livestock, no, not at the moment. not sure if I want to go back to tropical or not. Equipment? maybe I should buy a heater, or filter media. well see what they have on sale next week


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> oh boy! makes me not want to use the BA credit and go to Franks! Its too bad I have this damn credit and it needs to be used up before the 6th!


I use both NLS and Hikari and many other brands but I find the Hikari a little better than NLS. Lucky sells the Bio Gold at $14.99 and BA at $11.99


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> I use both NLS and Hikari and many other brands but I find the Hikari a little better than NLS. Lucky sells the Bio Gold at $14.99 and BA at $11.99


BA actually sell's it cheap eh


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> BA actually sell's it cheap eh


aight, I'm in on the hikari biogold to give it a try. will pick up next week sometime! now.... what to use the other 15$ for. mwahahahaha

I'm sure ill find some sort of odds and ends i could use


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> BA actually sell's it cheap eh


Only the BioGold


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> I use both NLS and Hikari and many other brands but I find the Hikari a little better than NLS. Lucky sells the Bio Gold at $14.99 and BA at $11.99


bought Bio Gold for $7.99 at BA Mississauga, probably a smaller bag than what you mentioned. I got my remaining credit extended!

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> bought Bio Gold for $7.99 at BA Mississauga, probably a smaller bag than what you mentioned. I got my remaining credit extended!
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


Yes that is a smaller bag. Does your fishy like this food?
BTW, they also come in 3 different pellet sizes


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Yes that is a smaller bag. Does your fishy like this food?
> BTW, they also come in 3 different pellet sizes


Those obese fish gobbled the pellets up like it was apple pie!

They only had the mini pellets  I was hoping for the next size up. But they aren't as small as the baby ones I've been feeding to my 6" cichlids lol

I also have the super small NLS sinking pellets, which I hate because they are soooo small. (i think im going to wait until i stock my tank up to feed these, now that I have the new food!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> Those obese fish gobbled the pellets up like it was apple pie!
> 
> They only had the mini pellets  I was hoping for the next size up. But they aren't as small as the baby ones I've been feeding to my 6" cichlids lol
> 
> I also have the super small NLS sinking pellets, which I hate because they are soooo small. (i think im going to wait until i stock my tank up to feed these, now that I have the new food!


For those 6" cichlids you should get the next size up. The mini pellets are too small for them IMO


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> For those 6" cichlids you should get the next size up. The mini pellets are too small for them IMO


I agree with you, but that was all the bigals had (or that i could see). it still works out well tho. they are bigger than what i was feeding them before!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> I agree with you, but that was all the bigals had (or that i could see). it still works out well tho. they are bigger than what i was feeding them before!


IMO you should feed Hikari Cichlid Gold daily and feed the Bio Gold twice a week since the cichlid gold is cheaper to buy and it is still a good food.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> IMO you should feed Hikari Cichlid Gold daily and feed the Bio Gold twice a week since the cichlid gold is cheaper to buy and it is still a good food.


funny you should mention that!

I do have the cichlid gold, and that is what i mainly feed them! Now i have the biogold to further supplement that stuff!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> funny you should mention that!
> 
> I do have the cichlid gold, and that is what i mainly feed them! Now i have the biogold to further supplement that stuff!


That is the best way for them...I also do it this way but I also use NLS and many other brands


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

man they gobble up bio-gold like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> man they gobble up bio-gold like there's no tomorrow!


Not sure what Hikari put in their food but all fishy seems to like Hikari


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Not sure what Hikari put in their food but all fishy seems to like Hikari


It must be crack!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> It must be crack!


I always thought that their prices were a little on the high end but if they put crack in it then those are very cheap prices


----------

